# Josie, my beautiful cat



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Josie. I think she is simply stunning. She was a stray so not much is known about her past, but they estimate her to be around 3 years old. She's very sweet and gets along with my dogs pretty well. (They mostly ignore her, thankfully.)





















She loves this toy:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with you, Josie is stunning.


----------



## Erica101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!:luv


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

If my Midnight were long-haired, she'd look just like Josie. Beautiful kitty!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I love black cats. Hands down they are beautiful. Josie is PRETTY!

I love my brown tabby though. Never knew I'd love a tabby so much until Pinky picked me.:wolfie


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I am a big fan of black cats. They get such a bad rap, and I think it's unfair. 

I've had many black cats come up to me, and just make me laugh by the sweet way they treat me. I treat every cat I meet as if they were part of my family!

Welcome Josie, to my extended family! LUV YOU!!!!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Long haired kitties are the best!


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

She has fuzzy slipper feet! She has similar features to my Minnie~ So soft and warm and fuzzy! I almost bought that toy today! She really loves it??


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  I hold a special place in my heart for black pets... that's all I've ever had. Two black dogs growing up, three black dogs as an adult, and now a black cat. I guess I always preferred black pets even before I knew the sad fact that they are less likely to be adopted. Although I didn't specifically search for a particular color of pet, it just sort of happened this way, and I'm thankful. :blackcat

Littleminnie, yes, Josie will go nuts spinning the ball around the track. When she's sleepy, she'll bat at it slowly, but when she has a burst of energy, she's all over it with gusto.


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to buy one tomorrow!!


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing face! The last pic is just wow and she looks like such a friendly charmer.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Pretty.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a beauty! The fact that she was a stray makes her that much more beautiful. How awesome she found you. Good job!


----------

